# identifying this purple flower



## Cherylann (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
This plant is a volunteer in my garden and I am hoping someone can tell me what it is - thanks in advance!
It's 5 feet tall and I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

My cousin has that stuff growing all over her yard, bees love it. No clue what it is but I'm interested also.


----------



## Cherylann (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe a delphinium?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

That is one of the Bellflowers. Possibly Campanula latifolia. My grandmother used to grow it in her Michigan garden. I brought some down here to VA.


----------



## Cherylann (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you - I'm gojng to look them up!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bellflowers.
Grow in my ditch. 
Bees don't care (there is bigger fish to fry - sweet clovers and thistles all over).


----------



## Cherylann (Jul 14, 2013)

GregV said:


> Bellflowers.
> Grow in my ditch.
> Bees don't care (there is bigger fish to fry - sweet clovers and thistles all over).


I've barely seen our bees this year in our yard even on clover - we had a bonanza of blooming trees near us for a while but right now I have no idea where they are off to!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

The bees are where ever the "biggest bang for the buck" at the moment.
Regarding my own backyard, I gave up on them long ago.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

I would love to have one in my garden


----------

